# fare inspector



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "fare inspector" in Dutch?

It is a noun meaning a person who checks tickets of passagers in public transport (busses, subway, trams, ...). They aren't there everytime, they can appear and if they appear then they check tickets.

I do NOT mean conductor. Conductor is a person who is everytime in a train that goes large distances.

example:
If you don't have the ticket and a ticket controller catch you, you have to pay 700 Czech Crouns.

(I am not looking for translation of this example, I am looking for translation of the term itself)

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## Suehil

(Kaartjes) controleur.


----------



## Joannes

Ja, *controleur* (met één <l>) voor trams en bussen etc..

Op een trein wordt het een *conducteur* genoemd.


----------



## tandwiel

Kaartjesknipper.


----------



## Valker

Joannes said:


> Ja, *controleur* (met één <l>) voor trams en bussen etc..
> 
> Op een trein wordt het een *conducteur* genoemd.



Veel mensen zeggen 'conducteur' als ze de kaartjesknipper bedoelen, maar toch is dit een foute benaming, treinbegeleider is het correcte woord.


----------



## Joannes

Valker said:


> Veel mensen zeggen 'conducteur' als ze de kaartjesknipper bedoelen, maar toch is dit een foute benaming, treinbegeleider is het correcte woord.


Waarom?


----------



## Grytolle

"Treinbegeleider" staat niet in mijn Van Dale, maar "treinconducteur" wel


----------



## Valker

Ik moet even zelf een aanpassing doen, treinconducteur is niet fout, maar treinbegeleider is in België de meest toepasselijke benaming, in Nederland zit het mogelijk anders.

De NMBS zal ook altijd over treinbegeleiders praten. Natuurlijk zeggen veel mensen in België, zeker in informele taal (trein)conducteur.
't Zal ook wel zo zijn om verwarring met het Frans te vermijden.


Hoe dat in Nederland juist zit, durf ik niet te zeggen, dus het kan best dat daar conducteur wel als officiële benaming gebruikt wordt.

Groeten


----------



## Lopes

Valker said:


> Hoe dat in Nederland juist zit, durf ik niet te zeggen, dus het kan best dat daar conducteur wel als officiële benaming gebruikt wordt.



"Wij hier" hebben van 'treinbegeleider' nog nooit gehoord..  Conducteur is het gewone woord hier.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Ik ga niet volledig akkoord met de inhoud van dit stukje (hoewel het m.i. inderdaad soms een beetje dwaas is om oude beroepen nieuwe, _flashy_ namen te geven).
Het toont wel aan dat _treinbegeleider_ vrij algemeen geaccepteerd is in Vlaanderen, maar ook dat het emotionele reacties kan oproepen.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Joannes

Ik denk dat de NMBS de enige reden is waarom *treinbegeleider* een gebruikt woord is. Ik begrijp wel dat je in zekere mate de benaming moet volgen die een bedrijf geeft, want dat geeft vaak ook de functie aan (en als een functie verandert, verandert daarom vaak de naam, welicht daarom ook die nieuwe namen), maar als de mensen van _Delhaize_ morgen beslissen om hun kassiersters *sales managers* te noemen, zal toch niemand daar in volgen (hoop ik). Een conducteur behoort voor mij ook tot die categorie van beroepen die zo algemeen bekend zijn dat de taalgemeenschap de naam ervan bepaalt en niet de werkgever.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Joannes said:


> Ik denk dat de NMBS de enige reden is waarom *treinbegeleider* een gebruikt woord is. Ik begrijp wel dat je in zekere mate de benaming moet volgen die een bedrijf geeft, want dat geeft vaak ook de functie aan (en als een functie verandert, verandert daarom vaak de naam, welicht daarom ook die nieuwe namen), maar als de mensen van _Delhaize_ morgen beslissen om hun kassiersters *sales managers* te noemen, zal toch niemand daar in volgen (hoop ik). Een conducteur behoort voor mij ook tot die categorie van beroepen die zo algemeen bekend zijn dat de taalgemeenschap de naam ervan bepaalt en niet de werkgever.


Ik ga volledig akkoord met jou en ik deel die hoop. De dag dat mijn werkgever mij "senior educational floor manager" gaat noemen, stop ik met lesgeven . 
Anderzijds kan het zijn dat de taalgemeenschap het "nieuwe" woord toch oppikt. Bij wijze van voorbeeld (anekdote): naar aanleiding van de tragische gebeurtenissen in Dinant kon je in De Standaard volgende titels zien: "_Conducteur_ blijft in coma" (25 mei) en  "Dokters vrezen voor leven _treinbegeleider_" (24 mei). 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Lopes

Ik zou alleen passagiersbegeleider reizigersbegeleider een logischere naam vinden, de _treinbegeleider_ begeleidt toch immers niet de trein?


----------



## Joannes

Lopes said:


> Ik zou alleen passagiersbegeleider reizigersbegeleider een logischere naam vinden, de _treinbegeleider_ begeleidt toch immers niet de trein?


Toch eerder dan de passagiers 
Trouwens, zo zul je nog wel een heel aantal heel aanvaarde samenstellingen vinden die op die grond vreemd gevonden kunnen worden.


----------

